# New- hope families are welcome



## Medic's Wife (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi everyone, I thought this might be a good place to introduce myself.  I'm Christie, VERY proud wife to my medic husband, Eddie.  He's a 12 year EMS veteran (1 year firefighter, 1 year EMT, 10 years paramedic), and he's currently looking to become a flight medic. 

Although I myself am not in EMS (I hope that's ok!), I've always been interested, and will probably go through paramedic school in the future.  At the moment though, I'm staying home to raise our three little ones, so that will have to wait.  For the moment though I thought would be nice to find a community where we could come and make a friend or two.

Thanks for reading, hope to get to know some of you soon!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome to the tribe!!  I think that's great, so how old are your little ones?  My son is 12 and my girl is 4 going on 24!


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Anna 

We have a four old boy (who will turn 5 in April), and a three year old boy (who will turn 4 in May), and a 17 month old girl.  I also babysit my friend's two girls (4 and 8), so you can see why there's no time for paramedic school, lol.


----------



## mfrjason (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard Christie,welcome to the team.


----------



## mfrjason (Mar 2, 2007)

I have alil girl myself,she is gonna be 3 months old next week and is smart as a whip.


----------



## emtbuff (Mar 2, 2007)

welcome to the place.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 2, 2007)

I have two boys, the oldest is 21 and his younger brother is 18. They are a lot like younger children in their activity level and unpredictability, only they can drive and earn their own money.

I am also an EMS wife.  My husband is a career FF/EMT-P ready to retire in the next 5 years


----------



## Jon (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 2, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> I have two boys, the oldest is 21 and his younger brother is 18. They are a lot like younger children in their activity level and unpredictability, only they can drive and earn their own money.



Ok, that made me laugh!

Thanks for the nice welcome, guys

Ummm, I know I'm a newbie here, but as I was exploring the forums, I wondered if there might be any interest in a sub forum for spouses/families of EMS.  If you all think there might be, I'd be happy to volunteer to get it moving.  I've been a board administrator before and have used v-Bulletin in the past, if that helps. Or, you can feel free to tell me to shut up now


----------



## AndiBugg (Mar 3, 2007)

Sorry it was so late, but welcome to the site


----------



## Stevo (Mar 3, 2007)

we can't do what we do without a tolerant family *Medic's Wife*, in fact i'd wager the longevity of many a tenured ems'er has depended on family

which you already are here...

welcome

~S~


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Stevo, and everyone else.  You all are obviously a very nice group here, I'm glad I found ya.  Can't wait to show hubby the board


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 4, 2007)

Medic's Wife said:


> Ummm, I know I'm a newbie here, but as I was exploring the forums, I wondered if there might be any interest in a sub forum for spouses/families of EMS.


 
First of all,  welcome to the group. Hope you enjoy you visits here.

Second, post this suggestion in the Suggestions subforum. Our AWESOME admins really do try and read each post, but as we all know life happens and they sometimes miss things.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 4, 2007)

Medic's Wife said:


> Ummm, I know I'm a newbie here, but as I was exploring the forums, I wondered if there might be any interest in a sub forum for spouses/families of EMS.


 
Welcome to the group.

We're always looking for ways to improve our board.  If there seems to be a lot of interest in the topic we might just add a section.


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 5, 2007)

What? no way, man. we eat childrens around here. They tasty like chicken!


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 5, 2007)

LMAO! Trust me, mine wouldn't sit still long enough to be eaten


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 6, 2007)

Medic's Wife said:


> LMAO! Trust me, mine wouldn't sit still long enough to be eaten



That's why we carry duct tape! :-D


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 6, 2007)

> That's why we carry duct tape! :-D




oooh, keep talking........ I could have used some duct tape on them yesterday! LOL!


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 6, 2007)

Medic's Wife said:


> oooh, keep talking........ I could have used some duct tape on them yesterday! LOL!



I just taser my kids.

Wait, i don't have any. Oh well, I taser the neighborhood kids. Even though they cry a lot, I'm sure that deep down inside they thought it was pretty funny. ;D


----------



## mfrjason (Mar 12, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> I just taser my kids.
> 
> Wait, i don't have any. Oh well, I taser the neighborhood kids. Even though they cry a lot, I'm sure that deep down inside they thought it was pretty funny. ;D



Do you really taser the neighborhood kids fm?


----------



## Fire219man (Mar 12, 2007)

welcome aboard!!


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 13, 2007)

mfrjason said:


> Do you really taser the neighborhood kids fm?



No, but I'd like to! The turkey next door had a baby, and *I* get to listen to it scream all night. I don't have kids, and don't want any.. but the screaming baby next door is preventing me from getting any sleep.
2am..3am..4am.. WAAAAH.

Ugh.

I'm probably going to have to start sleeping out on my couch. :|

Oh, and 3 stories down from my apartment is the complex's playground. So when I come home from work on Sunday AM, I can't sleep because the little terrorists are down there shrieking like banshee.

I get no respect! :|


----------



## bled12345 (Mar 13, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> No, but I'd like to! The turkey next door had a baby, and *I* get to listen to it scream all night. I don't have kids, and don't want any.. but the screaming baby next door is preventing me from getting any sleep.
> 2am..3am..4am.. WAAAAH.
> 
> Ugh.
> ...




lol, join the army, or backpack europe with a limited budget and nowhere to sleep once in awhile... you'll learn how to sleep in the funniest of positions in the oddest of places. Going from Amsterdam to Paris via train, we had no seats cause the first come first serves filled up and we barely missed the train all together... so a 5 hour train ride sitting on the floor in the middle car between to passenger cars right next to the bathroom... people stepping over us every few minutes or so, people using the washroom etc etc. We all slept like babies


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 13, 2007)

lol......I always thought that folks in EMS could sleep standing up if need be


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 13, 2007)

Fron 96-98 I used to work on the ramp at the Seattle-Tacoma Intl' airport. I have fallen asleep sitting against the nose gear of a Boeing 757 that we were about to push out. I have fallen asleep in a baggage cart and got a ride across the ramp. I fell asleep in the pushback tractor attached to a Boeing 747 while waiting for the flight crew to give the OK to push off the gate. (I then almost pushed the aircraft onto the grass, but that's another story..)

I can sleep at our quarters just fine. I've fallen asleep on the gurney before. I sleep through my alarm all the time.

But there are 2 things that I can *NOT* sleep through - snoring, and BABIES!

*cries woefully*


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 13, 2007)

Oooh, you'd better watch out for those snoring babies then! B)


----------



## mfrjason (Mar 14, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> Fron 96-98 I used to work on the ramp at the Seattle-Tacoma Intl' airport. I have fallen asleep sitting against the nose gear of a Boeing 757 that we were about to push out. I have fallen asleep in a baggage cart and got a ride across the ramp. I fell asleep in the pushback tractor attached to a Boeing 747 while waiting for the flight crew to give the OK to push off the gate. (I then almost pushed the aircraft onto the grass, but that's another story..)
> 
> I can sleep at our quarters just fine. I've fallen asleep on the gurney before. I sleep through my alarm all the time.
> 
> ...



I fallen asleep on a cot too,and also a bench seat in the back of the unit,talk about comfy.


----------



## mfrjason (Mar 14, 2007)

I've fallen asleep in the back of the rig and also in the cab.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 2, 2007)

on a bus trip, a school bus...with about 25 high school students hyped on energy (it was a weekend trip to go see some awsome plays with the drama dpt. tha twas about 5+hrs away) i fell asleep and ended up still on the seat with my head *under *the seat in front of me...i also ended up with my head under my own seat...how i did it i have no clue....slept good though lol  i can sleep in alot of really interesting positions....basiclly i don't care where i am if im really really super tired i will find away to close my eyes...i almost fell asleep during a* preformance of a play *with an audience while running the light board....during rehersal the week before i made the lights flash because i layed my head down and pressed a button...ohhh i was in trouble....lol


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 2, 2007)

i can sleep damn near anywhere. anywhere in the unit, front seat tech seat bench rack. ill sleep on the couch at the house or on the stair case on in a chair at the desk. i have even fallen asleep in the engine romm of a coast gurad 41ft MLB at full throttle. 

the one place i cant sleep is the bunk room at the house. wtf knows why but i have never slept well in there.


----------

